# ~OLD TIME CAR CLUB PLACQUES~



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

SOME OF THE OLD STYLE ONES I HAVE FOUND NOT SURE IF ALL OF THEM WERE LOWRIDER CLUBS BUT STILL A TRIBUTE TO THE PAST... :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

SOME MORE...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WOW


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

When I got outa Volkswagens I gave my buddy a couple of rare pieces. He was so happy that he Handed over this, he said it was his uncles or his dads from back in the day. I have searched everywhere for clues and found nothing. Its a great wall hanger though! :biggrin:









Calaveras *E-L-A*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fidy2chevy_@Jan 31 2006, 10:48 AM~4741782
> *When I got outa Volkswagens I gave my buddy a couple of rare pieces. He was so happy that he Handed over this, he said it was his uncles or his dads from back in the day. I have searched everywhere for clues and found nothing. Its a great wall hanger though! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN NICE ONE....I'LL SEE WHAT I CAN FIND ON EM...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE A RARE ONE I WOULD HOLD ON TO THAT ONE IF I WAS YOU... :thumbsup: 


HERE GOES SOME MORE....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 heres my og plaque


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Some Rockavellies still roll with these like on those those rat rod type of rides. I think it's sick when they lay the ride low and here there plaques drag on the floor.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 31 2006, 03:03 PM~4743423
> *Some Rockavellies still roll with these like on those those rat rod type of rides.  I think it's sick when they lay the ride low and here there plaques drag on the floor.
> *



YEAH IF IT WAS ME I WOULD PUT IT SOMEWHERE ELSE...GUESS THAT'S HOW THEY USED TO ROLL IN THE OLD DAYS.... :dunno:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 31 2006, 02:58 PM~4743372
> *:0 heres my og plaque
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Jan 31 2006, 02:03 PM~4743423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tradition a lot of lead sledders drag plaques yall fly them on the windows they drag them i rather drag than show


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

This site has a grip of them...

Plaques


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Feb 1 2006, 06:21 PM~4753331
> *This site has a grip of them...
> 
> Plaques
> *



cool thanks...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

cooooollll TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

THE DEVASTORS

THE DECKERS

THE KINGSMEN


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

BROOKLYN KNIGHTS..BROOKLYN

EXECUTIONERS ..LONG BEACH

LOS REYES ..SAN PEDRO

CHARIOTMEN...EL CAJON

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin: 

WAY CAVALIERS ..ANAHEIM


REGALS ...TEMPLE CITY


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

hey rolled brim where do they sell those plaques am decorating my game room with old school lowrier stuff


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 7 2006, 10:35 PM~4799585
> *hey rolled brim where do they sell those plaques am decorating my game room with old school lowrier stuff
> *



Q~VOLE DON'T KNOW FOUND THESE ON THE NET.THESE TYPE ARE GOING TO BE HARD TO FIND IN PERSON MAY HAVE TO KNOW SOMEONE OR MAYBE TRY E-BAY...GOOD LUCK


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

HERE YOU GO SOME FROM FRESNO... :biggrin: 

*CHOPPERS FRESNO*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

CHARIOTS - PHILLY


BWANAS - NORWALK


CALIPHS - VALLEY


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

BUZZARDS - EAST LA



BALLPEENS - MONTEBELLO



ASPHALT ANGELS - HOUSTON


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

CALIPHS - THE VALLEY


CARTHIANS - BELL FLOWER


CHARIOTMEN - EL CAJON


ASPHALT KNIGHTS - BALTIMORE


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Feb 28 2006, 03:34 PM~4947566
> *
> *


That lobo one is sick.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 28 2006, 10:10 PM~4949466
> *That lobo one is sick.
> *


  

YEAH IT HAS THAT OLD TIME LOOK .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*THREW ALOT HERE THIS TIME CHECK EM OUT...!!*

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*~TTT FOR PLAQUES~*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

THAT SOME COOL ASS STUFF DO YOU HAVE ANY PLAQUES FROM NOR CAL


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 24 2006, 08:37 PM~5490684
> *THAT SOME COOL ASS STUFF DO YOU HAVE ANY PLAQUES FROM NOR CAL
> *


*ORALE HERE IS SOME*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHAT UP BRIM THAT SOME ASS STUFF MY UNCLE SAW THE OLD SCHOOL PLAQUES AND MY UNCLE WAS A MEMBER OF JOUSTERS AND HE HAS A JOUSTERS PLAQUES AT HIS HOUSE.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 25 2006, 07:28 PM~5497452
> *WHAT UP BRIM THAT SOME ASS STUFF MY UNCLE SAW THE OLD SCHOOL PLAQUES AND MY UNCLE WAS A MEMBER OF JOUSTERS AND HE HAS A JOUSTERS PLAQUES AT HIS HOUSE.
> *


ORALE WHAT YEAR WAS HE IN THEM THOSE ARE SOME OLD SCHOOL PLACQUES FROM THE OLD DAYS THATS HOW THE CLUBS USED TO ROLL THEM BACK THEN... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

30 years from now some 18 year old is gonna be posting stuff like this with OUR plaques. Kinda feel wierd about that.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@May 25 2006, 05:33 PM~5497497
> *ORALE WHAT YEAR WAS HE IN THEM THOSE ARE SOME OLD SCHOOL PLACQUES FROM THE OLD DAYS THATS HOW THE CLUBS USED TO ROLL THEM BACK THEN... :biggrin:
> *


*

WHAT'S UP BRIM MY TIO SAID 1951 *


----------



## lefty53 (Oct 15, 2005)

cool shit 

any more?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 29 2006, 08:34 PM~5516510
> *WHAT'S UP BRIM MY TIO SAID 1951
> *


 [/B]ORLAE CON RESPECTO TELL HIM THOSE WERE THE DAYS QUE NO?!*
*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*BUMP*


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Feb 28 2006, 03:34 PM~4947566
> *
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I wonder how much these go for. I wouldn't mind having some up in my garage.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 22 2006, 06:16 PM~6020115
> *I wonder how much these go for.  I wouldn't mind having some up in my garage.
> *



*Check out e-bay sometimes they are on there other than that look around at antique stores or garage sales they are in the oddest places sometimes....unless you know someone that used to be in the club and they want to get rid of it.I like these styles because they are from the old days!!*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 22 2006, 06:16 PM~6020115
> *I wonder how much these go for.  I wouldn't mind having some up in my garage.
> *



*Check out e-bay sometimes they are on there other than that look around at antique stores or garage sales they are in the oddest places sometimes....unless you know someone that used to be in the club and they want to get rid of it.I like these styles because they are from the old days!!*


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

eco eco eco eco :biggrin: I hear you ese.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

That's triple OG!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

new page


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*BUMP TO THE TOP*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Lets see some of the old lowrider club plaques;
Orphus
Sons of Soul
Incrowd

I will try to get a pic of my brother in laws Incrowd plaque....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 17 2006, 05:07 PM~6191975
> *Lets see some of the old lowrider club plaques;
> Orphus
> Sons of Soul
> ...


[/B]X 2 * *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 17 2006, 05:07 PM~6191975
> *Lets see some of the old lowrider club plaques;
> Orphus
> Sons of Soul
> ...



* X 2*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT FOR OLD CAR CLUB PLACQUES*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Mar 7 2006, 06:22 AM~4992847
> *
> *


that vallejo 1


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

NEWLIFE CAR CLUB EAST LOS ANGELES 1972-1975


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Oct 15 2006, 11:15 PM~6375674
> *NEWLIFE CAR CLUB EAST LOS ANGELES 1972-1975
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Oct 15 2006, 10:15 PM~6375674
> *NEWLIFE CAR CLUB EAST LOS ANGELES 1972-1975
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt for old style placques....*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

A couple of old plaques from San Diego


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Finally got to my sister and brother-inlaws house... My brother-in-law was a founding member of INcrowd CC way back in the day. I got a pic of his plaque check out the plaque brackets he said Pepboys used to carry them.... 

Check it out!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 24 2006, 12:55 AM~6627627
> *Finally got to my sister and brother-inlaws house...  My brother-in-law was a founding member of INcrowd CC way back in the day.  I got a pic of his plaque check out the plaque brackets he said Pepboys used to carry them....
> 
> Check it out!!
> ...


*nice*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 24 2006, 12:55 AM~6627627
> *Finally got to my sister and brother-inlaws house...  My brother-in-law was a founding member of INcrowd CC way back in the day.  I got a pic of his plaque check out the plaque brackets he said Pepboys used to carry them....
> 
> Check it out!!
> ...


wow.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump....*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...* :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump....*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:around: :around:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh: :around: :


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Feb 23 2006, 05:52 PM~4913893
> *
> *


GONNERS is not a lowrider club, but they're still roll'n.

http://www.socalcustoms.com/Features/KTNKCHR/1.htm


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

How about this link.

http://relicsandrods.com/carclubplaques.htm#E


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Jan 17 2007, 09:15 PM~7017029
> *GONNERS is not a lowrider club, but they're still roll'n.
> 
> http://www.socalcustoms.com/Features/KTNKCHR/1.htm
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Jan 17 2007, 09:43 PM~7017324
> *How about this link.
> 
> http://relicsandrods.com/carclubplaques.htm#E
> *


*thats where i have gotten most of my placques that are posted on here....* :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*2.50 per placque .... :0 *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Both these plaques are over 35 years old..

Here's one my friend had, old skool..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2007, 02:29 PM~7039949
> *
> 
> Both these plaques are over 35 years old..
> ...


*that shirt looks like a original one...* :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim+Jan 23 2007, 05:53 PM~7065475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 23 2007, 10:01 PM~7067540
> *This is one of the original sweat shirts made when KLIQUE came back on the scene in late 73....
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2007, 03:29 PM~7039949
> *
> 
> Both these plaques are over 35 years old..
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 24 2006, 01:55 AM~6627627
> *Finally got to my sister and brother-inlaws house...  My brother-in-law was a founding member of INcrowd CC way back in the day.  I got a pic of his plaque check out the plaque brackets he said Pepboys used to carry them....
> 
> Check it out!!
> ...



I can see the look on the counter guy at pep boys if I asked for Plaque brackets today.

He would look at me like this...... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

to the top


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Mar 7 2007, 09:44 AM~7427222
> *I can see the look on the counter guy at pep boys if I asked for Plaque brackets today.
> 
> He would look at me like this...... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


X2...... :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

TO THE TOP....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

DAM WHERE DID U GET ALL OF THESE


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT'S POPPIN BRIM YOU HAVE ANYMORE PLACQUES FROM NOR CAL*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 31 2007, 07:55 PM~8689493
> *WHAT'S POPPIN BRIM YOU HAVE ANYMORE PLACQUES FROM NOR CAL
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ORALE


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*thanks brim that is kick ass.*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 1 2007, 11:49 AM~8692093
> *thanks brim that is kick ass.
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

i will see if i can get pics and find them but my dad has a innocents,regents and a sultans plauque for so cal


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

This is the one I got from my uncle, Back in the days  .Nor Cal


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Finest Few (Aug 17, 2007)

*Thanks for the trip down memory lane!*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Finest Few_@Sep 11 2007, 07:00 PM~8769175
> *Thanks for the trip down memory lane!
> *


Orale


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

obrien truckers
508-248-1555

they still make them look in the back pages of rod and custom and you will see their ad


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

Any old school San Diego plaques


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Sep 19 2007, 05:40 PM~8827012
> *Any old school San Diego plaques
> *


----------



## Charles Norris (Sep 4, 2007)

I like the old ones....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cool stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

to the top...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 31 2007, 09:35 PM~8689912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my hometown


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I got these from a guy on the way to the scrap metal place, I found them in the bed of his truck and he said I could have them, I know most of them are newer but some are the old heavy cast metal ones.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

coool :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 06:09 PM~8896512
> *I got these from a guy on the way to the scrap metal place, I found them in the bed of his truck and he said I could have them, I know most of them are newer but some are the old heavy cast metal ones.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

what happened to royal classics, infinit?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

I wonder if the Lote M stands for lote maravilla?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Charles Norris (Sep 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Old ROAD KINGS CC plaque at the dragstrip here in Houston late 50's are early 60's...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

My apologies if these have been already posted, heres a few..

















































































*Rolled Brim big props on keepin the history alive homie. *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Oct 5 2007, 03:02 PM~8939422
> *My apologies if these have been already posted, heres a few..
> 
> 
> ...


Orale no problem man thanks for contributing to this topic...


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

a lot of Fort Worth clubs back then :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt 
a lot of Fort Worth clubs back then 

Yeah they had quite a few I didn't post up all of them...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

just wh0ring by....



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2007, 06:57 PM~8933402
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>on <a href=\'http://www.thebeat713.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.thebeat713.com</a>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2007, 04:46 PM~8988035
> *just wh0ring by....
> *


 IM CHECK IT OUT LATIN...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

NEVER SEEN ONE LIKE THIS NICE


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 12 2007, 04:55 PM~8988104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 12 2007, 03:55 PM~8988104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

sweet topic nice finds on the old plaques


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

just wh0ring by...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2007, 05:56 PM~9116869
> *just wh0ring by...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: COOL PLAQUES!! I HAVE SOME TOO!! I'LL KEEP U POSTED!!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*N*

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

This plaque belonged to my wife's boss.He passed away earlier this year,the family knew we got along well & that I was into cars.So they decided to give me the plaque,I have it hanging in my garage in memory of my old buddy Larry


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 28 2007, 05:03 PM~9326674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, keep it coming with the old school plaques.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 20 2007, 10:16 PM~9271440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 31 2006, 03:58 PM~4743372
> *:0 heres my og plaque
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT'S CLASSIC. HOW MANY YEARS IN THE GAME RICH?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

WHATS GOOD!!!!

CHECK ME OUT!

http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly










http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

my grandpa was in Sinners, his plaque has dice n liquor bottles on it, damn i wish he could find that thing.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 20 2007, 10:16 PM~9271440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

here is one I found a few years back at a yard sale.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jan 24 2008, 06:15 PM~9775079
> *here is one I found a few years back at a yard sale.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

nice homie


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

ooooo..brim, im tellin you were in LIL..hahaha


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Feb 8 2008, 05:00 PM~9897155
> *ooooo..brim, im tellin you were in LIL..hahaha
> *


*MAN IM NATIONWIDE* :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 20 2007, 10:16 PM~9271440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 13 2008, 03:14 AM~9931196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

]


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

BUMP....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

nice pics..

anyone ever heard of
Hi Toners of Katella(anaheim)
Street Sweepers
Chosen Few(anaheim)
Classic Gents
Lamplighters(santa ana)


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOT AN OLD LOW CREATIONS PLAQUE?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 28 2008, 02:11 PM~11197846
> *GOT AN OLD LOW CREATIONS PLAQUE?
> *


no sir just a pic of the orignal one.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540






















HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
AND NOW NEU EXPOSURE C.C.!:thumbsup: :
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=b3x7ns&s=4


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 21 2008, 04:58 PM~11932383
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=b3x7ns&s=4
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 31 2007, 05:01 PM~9125472
> *N</span>
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...




*<span style=\'colorrange\'>Its that time of year again....*
*Happy Halloween*








































All of these are repost just looking for halloween theme plaques...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 10 2008, 03:59 PM~12115974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 10 2009, 03:34 PM~12664050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool plaques :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump....*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Oct 15 2006, 10:15 PM~6375674
> *NEWLIFE CAR CLUB EAST LOS ANGELES 1972-1975
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LETS PUT SOME OF THESE PLAQUES UP!!!!


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

not as old as most here,but we've been around for awhile,started as a so cal club but as the years have gone bye we have members all over,mosly a custom/lowrider club. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

this one belonged to my tio(R.I.P.)


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 26 2008, 05:38 PM~12267853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i recently remade the rogues plaque


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*WEEN*


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*BAJITO  SO.CAL. :cheesy: PLAQUE OVER 30 YRS. OLD! :biggrin: *


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

:nicoderm: 

Really brings back some good memories. We had a small C.C. on 2nd Avenue in South Dallas in the mid '50's called "ACES". Plaques hanging off the back bumper.

Now I'm a member of "Boulevard Aces".......I've come full circle !!

Have fun out there ....Low & Slow

Later


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Dec 29 2009, 02:05 PM~16122708
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Really brings back some good memories.  We had a small C.C. on 2nd Avenue in South Dallas in the mid '50's called "ACES". Plaques hanging off the back bumper.
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

...so i was at the golf course playing a round of golf with my uncle and a few of his friends from the neighborhood. when one of the guys tells me he has something that was my dads(he's been passed away for 3 years now). so we meet up the next day and he hands me this........











so i asked him i could represent? he said he would have to ask a couple of the other fellas being that theirs not to many left cause everyone is old or has passed away. but i told him what i wanted to do was extract(copy) the image from the cast and make a new version of it(todays version if you will). he got back to me and said they said it was cool. so i'm gonna make a one-off new version.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 26 2010, 07:45 AM~17006434
> *...so i was at the golf course playing a round of golf with my uncle and a few of his friends from the neighborhood. when one of the guys tells me he has something that was my dads(he's been passed away for 3 years now). so we meet up the next day and he hands me this........
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:07 AM~17008073
> *SOUNDS  GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


....and it has a"W" in it. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Nice plaque and good luck with the club. I like that name and emblem I have never seen it before....*


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 31 2008, 04:34 PM~12028506
> *Its that time of year again....
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the new avatar


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 27 2010, 06:05 PM~17018654
> *thanks for the new avatar
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Mar 27 2010, 02:15 PM~17018053
> *Nice plaque and good luck with the club. I like that name and emblem I have never seen it before....
> *


thank you. it was made back in 1958 and their were only 8 members. their was another club call the Lil Scholars that was basically all the lil homies of the Scholars. their was about 20 of them. But this one is special cause my dad was of the original 8 Scholars. and the "W" stands for they're neighborhood, Winona St.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 27 2010, 07:11 PM~17019053
> *thank you. it was made back in 1958 and their were only 8 members. their was another club call the Lil Scholars that was basically all the lil homies of the Scholars. their was about 20 of them. But this one is special cause my dad was of the original 8 Scholars. and the "W" stands for they're neighborhood, Winona St.
> *


Orale that's cool.If you run across some old pics of the club post em up.That would be real nice to see.


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 31 2006, 01:58 PM~4743372
> *:0 heres my og plaque
> *


1963 rite there :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 26 2010, 11:27 AM~17008209
> *....and it has a"W" in it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

45 years old.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 15 2010, 09:45 AM~17201531
> *45 years old.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I COULD GET AN OLD TIME PLAQUE MADE?? THANKS..


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Apr 19 2010, 07:24 AM~17235644
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I COULD GET AN OLD TIME PLAQUE MADE?? THANKS..
> *


koehler foundry in the city of bell used to be one of the major makers and distribitors of these plagues back in the late 40's and early 50's. now wheather or not if they are still in business is the next question.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 15 2010, 11:45 AM~17201531
> *45 years old.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 19 2010, 02:00 PM~17238542
> *koehler foundry in the city of bell used to be one of the major makers and distribitors of these plagues back in the late 40's and early 50's. now wheather or not if they are still in business is the next question.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 19 2010, 08:01 PM~17242853
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


no what?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Apr 22 2010, 05:11 PM~17274200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I made that one!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 19 2010, 09:18 PM~17243160
> *no what?
> *


NOT IN BUSINESS ANYMORE.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Apr 22 2010, 07:31 PM~17275403
> *I made that one!!
> *


He sure did :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Apr 22 2010, 08:31 PM~17275403
> *I made that one!!
> *


 :0  Orale


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This plaque is from 1972... NEW WAVE est 1965...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_HOW OLD DO THESE PLAQUES HAVE TO BE?_


----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)

Lompoc Ca. 1976


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE IS AN OG PLAQUE FROM THE LATE 80'S...MEMBERS ONLY..CC...TTMFT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

repaired the original pic on page one and Im posting it again for the new guys, This was a gift from a good friend...


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 15 2010, 10:55 AM~17793068
> *repaired the original pic on page one and Im posting it again for the new guys, This was a gift from a good friend...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 15 2010, 11:55 AM~17793068
> *repaired the original pic on page one and Im posting it again for the new guys, This was a gift from a good friend...
> 
> 
> ...


   Nice...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>I WILL POST MY "MEMORIES OF EL MONTE" PLAQUE SOON ITS BEING MADE!! THANKS BEDSLEAD!</span>


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

CAN YOU SAY THA FONZ ...AURTHUR FONZARELLY.HAPPYDAYS ..MAN THEM AINT LOWRIDER PLAQUES THATS GREASER SHIT...LEAD SLED.TIGHT BUTHUGGIN LEVIS GOT TO HAVE A BLACK JACKET..CAR WITH PRIMER LIKE ITS PAINT..OH OH AIRBAG [GAY]...AND THEM WIERD AS LISCENSE PLATE LOOKIN PLAQUE..DRAGIN THA GROUND....MY PLAQUE FLY ..LIKE A1% M/C IT DONT NEVA TOUCH THA GROUND YA HEARD ME''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoeone32_@Jun 23 2010, 10:03 AM~17865434
> *CAN YOU SAY THA FONZ  ...AURTHUR FONZARELLY.HAPPYDAYS ..MAN THEM AINT LOWRIDER PLAQUES THATS GREASER SHIT...LEAD SLED.TIGHT BUTHUGGIN LEVIS  GOT TO HAVE A BLACK JACKET..CAR WITH PRIMER LIKE ITS PAINT..OH OH AIRBAG [GAY]...AND THEM WIERD AS LISCENSE PLATE LOOKIN PLAQUE..DRAGIN THA GROUND....MY PLAQUE FLY ..LIKE A1% M/C IT DONT NEVA TOUCH THA GROUND YA HEARD ME''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
> *


I'M GOIN WITH THE O.G 60'S LOWRIDER LOOK.. EVEN DUKES CC (CHICANOS) STARTED WITH THESE PLAQUES.. IM NOT FOR THE GREASER THING EITHER BCUZ IM 100% HOMEBOY TO THE BONE! ITS ALL GOOD TO EACH HIS OWN, KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN..


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shoeone32_@Jun 23 2010, 10:03 AM~17865434
> *CAN YOU SAY THA FONZ  ...AURTHUR FONZARELLY.HAPPYDAYS ..MAN THEM AINT LOWRIDER PLAQUES THATS GREASER SHIT...LEAD SLED.TIGHT BUTHUGGIN LEVIS  GOT TO HAVE A BLACK JACKET..CAR WITH PRIMER LIKE ITS PAINT..OH OH AIRBAG [GAY]...AND THEM WIERD AS LISCENSE PLATE LOOKIN PLAQUE..DRAGIN THA GROUND....MY PLAQUE FLY ..LIKE A1% M/C IT DONT NEVA TOUCH THA GROUND YA HEARD ME''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
> *



these style plaques are where it all started... lowriders, customs, sleads, cruisers... it dont matter they were all made this way originally. We aint asking you to like it but dont diss it either.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 24 2010, 03:23 PM~17877621
> *these style plaques are where it all started... lowriders, customs, sleads, cruisers... it dont matter they were all made this way originally. We aint asking you to like it but dont diss it either.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Was up Brim...I told you a few stories before..Did I tell you that in '56 we had a small club in South Dallas called "ACES"....NOW, in the back window of my "56 the plaque says "Boulevard Aces".......Came full circle !

Talk to you later,

Bobby G.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

a man i dont know if yall from la but them was always greaser plaques....black lowriders never flew them....and we been in since day 1


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

a man i dont know if yall from la but them was always greaser plaques....black lowriders never flew them....and we been in since day 1


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

MAN YA,LL EVER SAW THE MOVIE GREASE...OR HAPPY DAYS...BETTER YESTERDAY WHILE AT THE GAS STATION..WIT MY CLUB PREZ GASN UP 63 ,,WE SAW A CHOP TOP 58DELREY[NASTY] 2 TONE PRIMER.AIRBAGS.AND A SQUARE PRETENDING IT WAS A PLAQUE,,,,,,NOW JUST BECAUSE MEXICANS IMBRACE THA GREASER CLUTURE DOSE,NT MAKE IT LOWRIDING,,,,,,THIS IS AND WE,LL ALWAYS BE WHITE BOY SHIT..CHOPED SLEDS...REMEMBER INTHE 60S WHEN YOU COULNDT GO INTO LYNWOOD CA OR SURGATE[SOUTHGATE] BECAUSE THEM GREASERS WOULD RUN YOU OUT POINT BLANK


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

heres my og plaque


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shoeone32+Jun 25 2010, 03:19 PM~17887660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post your original plaque up man! You have any pics of the older plaques from your youth post those too!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

My cousins here in PHX!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Aye shoeone 32 I hear where you coming from man.This is just another topic on lil with all the other million of topics on here so whether it's greaser style or whatever no big deal.I would like to hear any stories you might have about the old days of riding if you wouldn't mine sharing them.What a trip about Southgate in the 60's.
Guess it would of been some pedo to go to Greenspans back then.Here are some old placque's from East Los.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoeone32_@Jun 25 2010, 03:19 PM~17887660
> *MAN YA,LL EVER SAW THE MOVIE GREASE...OR HAPPY DAYS...BETTER YESTERDAY WHILE AT THE GAS STATION..WIT MY CLUB PREZ GASN UP 63 ,,WE SAW A CHOP TOP 58DELREY[NASTY] 2 TONE PRIMER.AIRBAGS.AND A SQUARE PRETENDING IT WAS A PLAQUE,,,,,,NOW JUST BECAUSE MEXICANS IMBRACE THA GREASER CLUTURE DOSE,NT MAKE IT LOWRIDING,,,,,,THIS IS AND WE,LL ALWAYS BE WHITE BOY SHIT..CHOPED SLEDS...REMEMBER INTHE 60S WHEN YOU COULNDT GO INTO LYNWOOD CA OR SURGATE[SOUTHGATE] BECAUSE THEM GREASERS WOULD RUN YOU OUT POINT BLANK
> *


*You are about an ignorant motherfucker.Back in the day,all races built customs that were chopped and shaved or atleast modified in one way or another.In the 60's there was a fine line between Lowriders(which were actually called "Shorts") and customs.Go away now,dont think this is the place for you............*


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 1 2010, 10:27 AM~17935191
> *You are about an ignorant motherfucker.Back in the day,all races built customs that were chopped and shaved or atleast modified in one way or another.In the 60's there was a fine line between Lowriders(which were actually called "Shorts") and customs.Go away now,dont think this is the place for you............
> *


we know you aint from la so shutyo bitch ass up....bet you aint got know rider


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

MY PLAQUE!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

SOME I HAVE MADE


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Nice plaques...*


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT HAPPY **HALLOWEEN...







*


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Est. 1976 :thumbsup:


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

This is a 1960s plaque when the club was started in Santa Fe Springs notice the crown


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

LITO said:


> View attachment 387727
> 
> This is a 1960s plaque when the club was started in Santa Fe Springs notice the crown


love those plaques :worship:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> MAN YA,LL EVER SAW THE MOVIE GREASE...OR HAPPY DAYS...BETTER YESTERDAY WHILE AT THE GAS STATION..WIT MY CLUB PREZ GASN UP 63 ,,WE SAW A CHOP TOP 58DELREY[NASTY] 2 TONE PRIMER.AIRBAGS.AND A SQUARE PRETENDING IT WAS A PLAQUE,,,,,,NOW JUST BECAUSE MEXICANS IMBRACE THA GREASER CLUTURE DOSE,NT MAKE IT LOWRIDING,,,,,,THIS IS AND WE,LL ALWAYS BE WHITE BOY SHIT..CHOPED SLEDS...REMEMBER INTHE 60S WHEN YOU COULNDT GO INTO LYNWOOD CA OR SURGATE[SOUTHGATE] BECAUSE THEM GREASERS WOULD RUN YOU OUT POINT BLANK


your about a dumb fecker


----------



## Hermosa (Dec 6, 2013)

I didn't go through every post on this thread but noticed most of the photos were from the website I created and had on my club's website. I no longer belong to that club and have moved everything to a new server. The link to these old style mostly sand cast plaques is .....

http://carclubplaques.pairsite.com/

There are photos of over 8,000 different plaques on the site.

Bill


----------



## Hermosa (Dec 6, 2013)

I wasn't a low rider in the 50's but did drive this low 49 Fleetline .....


----------



## Hermosa (Dec 6, 2013)

And it had this plaque in the back window .....


----------



## Hermosa (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm interesting in getting more photos of the old style plaques like mine to add to my site.

Anyone have one from their dad, uncle or gramps?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

909vert63 said:


>


Nice design any more info on club are they the same as thee artistic??


----------



## Hermosa (Dec 6, 2013)

LITO said:


> View attachment 387727
> 
> This is a 1960s plaque when the club was started in Santa Fe Springs notice the crown


I just noticed there is a Majestics jacket for sale on eBay this morning .....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Majestics-C...s_Clothing&hash=item233ae1f5cf#ht_4996wt_1153


----------



## Hermosa (Dec 6, 2013)

I was contacted by someone looking for info about a Vampires club that was based in ELA. I do have a plaque on the East Los Angeles page for a Vamps club but wondered if anyone from that area remembers a Vampires club.

The Vamps plaque is on this page .....

http://carclubplaques.pairsite.com/Cities/LosAngeles-East.htm


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hermosa said:


> I just noticed there is a Majestics jacket for sale on eBay this morning .....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Majestics-C...s_Clothing&hash=item233ae1f5cf#ht_4996wt_1153


 doesn't look like the Lowrider Majestics. i think its the Hotrod Majestics, he even states it.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Hermosa said:


> I'm interesting in getting more photos of the old style plaques like mine to add to my site.
> 
> Anyone have one from their dad, uncle or gramps?


Would you happen to have an old JESTERS Plaque out of Pico Rivera?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Would you happen to have an old JESTERS Plaque out of Pico Rivera?


Nevermind Just saw it on your website..


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

........cartier01...O'Brian Truckers still make plaques like that...just bought 10 for my new club Crosstown Customs Texas CC. MC. ......

Bobby G.
Bonham Tx.


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

CHE1 said:


> I wonder how much these go for. I wouldn't mind having some up in my garage.


....I had some made up for my new club...cost $40 each...O'Brian Truckers .com


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hermosa said:


> I was contacted by someone looking for info about a Vampires club that was based in ELA. I do have a plaque on the East Los Angeles page for a Vamps club but wondered if anyone from that area remembers a Vampires club.
> 
> The Vamps plaque is on this page .....
> 
> http://carclubplaques.pairsite.com/Cities/LosAngeles-East.htm


My father in law was in that club. He lost track of his plaque years ago but has cool stories of those days. Is the plaque for sale? Thanks. M


----------

